# I give up overclocking with ATI TOOL, need suggestion/help!



## radeon_user_85 (May 25, 2006)

i'm using X1900XTX IceQ3 right now, and while it's great the softwares are just suck (this isn't my first ATI card)

CCC = no idea why the performance is suck if I use CCC compared to ATI TOOL, not only 3Dmarks but games too. CCC give me slower score/FPS clock per clock compared to ATI TOOL; then it's limited and no voltage option, I also had troubles with AVIVO setting, either made the MCE crashes or give me signal loss and system restart (CCC 6.5, now i'm using CCC 6.3)   I don't want to use CCC but right now I have no other option

ATI TOOL = great but somewhat inconsistent oc result and the worst problem is that it constantly give me random monitor signal loss, my system freezes for few seconds, then screen went blank and i'm forced to hard reset my PC even @ 2D speed (yes 2D speed! I was just browsing and dl'ing and suddenly my screen goes blank    

what should I do? CCC once again give lower FPS in most 3D apps (even with 6.5 CCC)

does that problem with ATI TOOL (random monitor signal loss) also ever happened to the others with X1000s?

is ATI overclocker works well? what about the new Riva Tuner?

are those two tools can possibly give me monitor signal loss too?

when will the new AT or Ati tray tool be released?


*it was ATI TOOL 0.25 beta 14


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 25, 2006)

the new rivatuner 20rc16 didn't work properly   

  help   

  

I want go back with AT 0.25 beta 14 but since it always causing signal loss I can't use it


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

Are you sure that the signal loss isn't caused by you overclocking too far?


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 25, 2006)

> my system freezes for few seconds, then screen went blank and i'm forced to hard reset my PC *even @ 2D speed* (yes 2D speed! I was just browsing and dl'ing and suddenly my screen goes blank



quoted myself
it even happened @2D speed, so i think that's not the problem


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 25, 2006)

btw does changing the services via msconfig is the same as via service.msc? maybe that's my problem, because I only changed it via msconfig, and just a few moments ago I saw in services.msc that the service still in automatic state.

now i'm disabled it (both) and (already) using AT once again

btw there is another problem, just before I posted this, I'm forced to hard reset my PC becoz  the GPU fan suddenly stopped running properly in the middle of playing games! (oblivion) thanks God I played it windowed and saw that my temp heated up to 96C  and I restarted it

OMG! it seem AT also had problems with fan controlling?

oh why so many problem just to try to gain a full and smart control over this video card


----------



## FLY3R (May 25, 2006)

Why don't you set all other componits, like your ram, cpu, ex, to Stock clocks. Then go from there. I have a feeling that there is some other instability problem. Also it could be windows, try reinstalling it there might be curuption. Also it would be really help ful if you listed your computer specs, Go to UserCP and fill it out!!


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 25, 2006)

I agree with Fly3r, I'd be surprised if ATITool was causing these failures. Try checking your event log (Right click on "My Computer" >"Manage" > "Event Viewer") and see if that has anything about your crashes logged. Also you could try using a non-beta version of ATITool if it supports your card.


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 25, 2006)

well, my specs : Opty 165 @289x9 2.6GHz Corsair TwinX 2048 PC3500 LLPRO 236.5MHz, DFI NF4 UltraD, Silverstone Zeus 650W
I'm sure the others are fine, prime stable, super pi stable, no overheat problem, no rail drop problem

btw now I reinstalled AT after cleaning the registry using Crap Cleaner...and I disabled the ATI hotkey poller both in services and msconfig

1. so far have no monitor signal loss issue
2. and the temp erading and fan working "pretty properly". I will explain this below

btw during 3Dmark2005 bench, in the 1st test my GPU fan was @100% (I checked it myself by puting my hand behind the case) but......now this is something I'm scared about

after 1st test finished, as we know the screen goes back to windows for a few seconds, and then loading the 2nd test. What happened is that *my GPU fan suddenly slowing down* during 2nd test started, i was pretty panic at that time but decided to continue it more

and then (with constantly using ATT to use it's OSD to show the GPU temp and fan, also not forgot still put my hand behind the case at the GPU exhaust slot) I noticed that the fan went back 90-100% again after some time, approx while the GPU reached 65C

after that the 3Dmark continued and passed successfuly

I will test this more

*and I don't/didn't get crash problem but "monitor goes blank" issue and "weird fan behavior"

I blame AT because if I used CCC i've never get that monitor signal loss, but CCC also can't manage the fan properly  (sad ATI ) and that damn softare refused to cooperate with ATrayT (concerning game profile)


----------



## trog100 (May 26, 2006)

i uninstalled atitool with my 1900xtx.. loved it with the x850 series but not the x1000 series.. 

i just shove the CCC sliders all the way up.. the card scores 12000 in 3dmark 2005 and it all seems to work perfectly.. ???

i was also under the impression that a 3D app had to be run full screen not windowed for the 3d speed to come into action as well.. running a game windowed will stay in the lower 2d speed.. this might be causing your inconsistent results.. 

trog


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 26, 2006)

> i was also under the impression that a 3D app had to be run full screen not windowed for the 3d speed to come into action as well.. running a game windowed will stay in the lower 2d speed.. this might be causing your inconsistent results..



with CCC or AT?

with CCC my scores/FPS always slower than with AT @same clocks, that's why I don't like to use CCC, also CCC doesn't manage the fan duty as good as AT/ATT

btw I've noticed that some of the problems were caused by FRAPS which incompatible with AT, now so far this PC run stable while playing/benching, I haven't runing it at overclocked speed yet though

I hope no more trouble come


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 26, 2006)

okay now the problem left is only that my card's fan often suddenly stopped/slower while still in 3D mode and AT starts showing weird number for the hardware monitoring, something like 1$A or like that......

what's that?


----------



## FLY3R (May 26, 2006)

I would still just try setting everything back to stock clock speeds. Also about your fan slowing down, thats just DFI intagreated fan controller, it has options in the bios for that. For EX., when my computer proc goes below 25C my CPU fan shuts off, when im gaming my fan is spinning as fast as it can go.


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 27, 2006)

^ it's not my CPU fan, it is the GPU fan.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 27, 2006)

radeon_user_85 said:
			
		

> ^ it's not my CPU fan, it is the GPU fan.



Does it behave like this with ATITool turned off?


----------



## FR@NK (May 27, 2006)

I've been using atitools and x1900xtx for awhile now and works near flawless with 6.3 cats.

while gaming i use:
732/873 @ 1.425vgpu, 2.201vddc, 2.201vddq, 1.5vddci with fan at 100%

then 2d settings:
400/500 @ 0.995vgpu, 1.785vddc, 1.785vddq, 1.135vddci with fan at 36%

also while gaming or benching i close atitools and use systool if i need to watch the temps. Over 70C on the core or on the voltage regulators and i get stability issues. lapping the stock heatsink and using AS5 fixed my core temp and a fan blowing on the voltage regs fixed all my problems.

The black screen issue you have is most likely caused by your card crashing and since atitools disables the ati clock service which also disables the VPU recover your card doesnt reset. As for your fan issues, looks like user error, make sure you have fan settings saved for each profile or it will use the last fan settings set.


----------



## trog100 (May 27, 2006)

how anybody could tolerate a 1900 fan going at 100% is beyond me.. praps just for benching but for gaming the small extra performance gain aint worth the racket.. 

not to me it isnt anyways.. he he

trog

ps.. i assume that horrible high pitched grating whining in noise u get for a couple of seconds when the system first boots up is the fan going at 100%.. ????

and Frank out of curiosity what does your card score in 3dmark 2005 at 732/873.. ???


----------



## FR@NK (May 28, 2006)

yea i agree the fan is pretty loud.....meh 


i'll bench later on today and get back to ya trog


----------



## radeon_user_85 (May 28, 2006)

problem solved guys! I used Rabit to make the fan working properly (so looks like it was BIOS vs software conflict), now it's 100% all time, it's an ICEQ3 cooler though so it's quiet, my PSU fan is far more loud than that 

btw FR@NK how the hell you could achieve such high MHz with aircooling and such low voltages?

do you know your mem timing? anybody know what timing do 7900GTXs use? I would like to edit mine since it's can't run more than 828MHz


----------



## FR@NK (May 29, 2006)

radeon_user_85 said:
			
		

> problem solved guys! I used Rabit to make the fan working properly (so looks like it was BIOS vs software conflict), now it's 100% all time, it's an ICEQ3 cooler though so it's quiet, my PSU fan is far more loud than that
> 
> btw FR@NK how the hell you could achieve such high MHz with aircooling and such low voltages?
> 
> do you know your mem timing? anybody know what timing do 7900GTXs use? I would like to edit mine since it's can't run more than 828MHz



well first of all, i couldnt get the card to go over 680/836 fresh outta the box. The core temps were near 80C and the voltage regs got over 110C. Adding more voltage just made the card hotter and more unstable. After search around i saw some info on how to lap the stock heat sink and how i should put as5 on the voltage regs and have a fan blowing on them. I also tried a aftermarket cooler from arctic cooling, it was very quiet but had higher temps compared to the stock cooler.

as for the timings on the vram, the 1.1ns are rated at 900MHz and CL 11  @2.0v, ati underclocks and uses a lower timing of CL 9. Unsure about the other ram timings...most likely ati tightened them aswell.

7900's most likely use the stock timings thus can clock higher.


----------



## trog100 (May 29, 2006)

i dont run atitool so its hard to check temps.. thow they are about 46c at idle.. i left the ccc thing running did a five minute bounce around the grassy forest in oblivion then a quick alt tab back to windows..

the ccc temp reading showed 89c.. the card is at 690/800 useing the ati overdrive..

i could speed the fan up its at default settings but i assume ati know how hot their flagship cards run.. he he he..  

i have a big 140mm fan in my case front blowing unobstructed (no leads cables or drives in the way) straight at the rear of the card and mobo.. a 120mm side fan blowing in on the card and a 120mm fan plus psu fan exhausting out the back of the case.. the card is about as well cooled as it could be.. i can at least touch the voltage regulators without burning my fingers.. but no way could i put up with the fan going flatout.. i dont think ati ever intended it to either..

now if frank gets a super 2005 score with his 732/873 i might be tempted to take my card a little further... ???

trog

ps.. the ccc overdrive thing puzzles me.. a small 40mhz on the core and even smaller 25mhz on the memory which is all it lets u do produces a far bigger score increase in 3dmark 2005 than it should.. which is why i am curiouse about franks much higher clock speed 2005 score arrive at by different methods..


----------

